# هل فعلاً ستتوحد الكنيسة ؟



## The light of JC (23 يناير 2012)

*سلام ونعمة *

*كل بالفعل ستتوحد الكنيسة ؟ او في حالة توحدها على ستتفق الكنائس على ايمان واحد *

*هذا الايمان يكون ايمان احدى الكنائس ام ايمان جديد او ماذا ؟*

*(( ملاحظة الموضوع ليس طائفي و ليس حوار طائفي انما هدفه المعرفة و ليس من الممكن ان يتطرق الموضوع الى اي صبغة طائفية او عدوانية بل العكس هو تشجيع على اسم يسوع المسيح له كل المجد )) * ​


----------



## Abd elmassih (23 يناير 2012)

انا اتمنى ذلك بس الموضوع صعب شويه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 يناير 2012)

ليس ببعيد ...وليس بمستحيل ...وليس بصعب 

اذا كان أيماننا قائم على الصخر ...لا تزعزعه الرياح ولا المياه...الشعب متوحد في جميع الكنائس...الرؤساء هم من عليهم الوصول الى كلمة موحدة لهذا الشعب ...


تحياتي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يناير 2012)

*الكنيسة فى الأصل كانت واحدة

والرجوع للأصل ليس مشكلة

وربنا يريدها أن تكون واحدة : لتكون رعية واحدة لراعٍ واحد

بل إنه حذَّر بشدة من الإنقسام : كل بيت منقسم على ذاته لا يثبت

+++ وتوجد نبوءة فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية ، بأن الكنيسة ستتوحد ، وقد سمعت من مصادر عديدة ، بأن أول قداس بعد الوحدة سيكون فى كنيسة مختفية فى مصر ، هى كاتدرائية قديمة جداً فى أتريب

+++ وقد سمعت شخصياً من المتنيح الأنبا إغريغوريوس ، أن شخصاً معروفاً له ، جاء له ومعه قربانة طازجة ، وقال له أنه كان مسافراً فى عربته لقضاء أمور تختص بتجارته فى بنها ، فمر على كاتدرائية كبيرة فى الطريق ، فتوقف ودخلها ، وكان يوجد قداس ، وأعطوه هذه القرابة

وعند عودته بعدما أتم كل مشواره بنجاح ، أراد أن يشكر الله فى هذه الكاتدرائية ، فظل طوال الطريق ينظر بإهتمام لكى يجدها (وكان الطريق آنذاك مكشوفاً وكله حقول زراعية) ، فلم يجدها 

فجاء فوراً إلى الأنبا غريغوريوس ليعرب له عن حيرته

فقال الأنبا غريغوريوس أنها كنيسة العذراء بأتريب ، وهى مختفية عن الأنظار ، ولكن الآباء السواح يأتون إليها ويصلون فيها 

وقد سمعت عنها من مصادر كثيرة ، كما قرأت عنها فى كتب عديدة عن صلاة قديسين معاصرين فيها ، من القديسين السواح ، ومنهم القديسين المتنيحين الأنبا مكاريوس أسقف قنا وأبونا عبد المسيح البسيط 
*


----------



## The light of JC (24 يناير 2012)

*ازاي ده يا مكرم انا مش فاهم ...*

*مين قال كده و ايه عرفه وامتى هيحصل وايه العلامات ؟*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (24 يناير 2012)

If we are good enough and praying for one apostolic church in the name of Jesus Christ we will


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يناير 2012)

The light of JC قال:


> *ازاي ده يا مكرم انا مش فاهم ...*
> 
> *مين قال كده و ايه عرفه وامتى هيحصل وايه العلامات ؟*



*
ديه مجرد نبوات ، نسمعها من مصادر عديدة ، ونحن نثق فيها لثقتنا فى هذه المصادر 

كما أنه يوجد تفسير للمنقوشات على باب بدير السريان ، يسمونه هناك : باب النبوات ، وهو من القرون المبكرة ولكنى لا أعرف تاريخه تحديدا، ولكن قد يكون من زمن بناء الدير ، حوالى القرن الخامس

وهذا الباب به مربعات كبيرة تحتوى على تشكيلات من الصلبان ، يبدأ أولاً بصليب واحد كبير يملً المربع كله ، ثم ينقسم ، ثم ينقسم ، وفى أحد هذه المربعات الكبيرة ، نجد صليباً معقوفاً يملأها ، وفى آخر المربعات ، نجد صليباً واحداً كبيراً

+++ فالموضوع ليس مجرد نبوة واحدة ، بل مجموعة من النبوات القديمة التى كان الناس يتناقلونها زمان ، ومنها موضوع كنيسة العذراء بأتريب والتى سمعت عنها من مصادر كثيرة أثق فيها

+++ فالأمر بالنسبة لى مجرد ثقة شخصية ، أطرحها ولكنى لا أطالب أحداً بأكثر من أن يضعها فى ذهنه 

+++++ ومن أسباب ثقتى فى مثل هذه النبوءات التى كان لها إعتبار كبير عند آبائنا ، أننى كنت أولاً أستهين بها بل وأزدريها ، ثم حدثت حادثة جعلتنى أعدل من نظرتى لها

+++ وذلك أنه عندما حكم السادات مصر ، على غير توقع ، بعد موت عبد الناصر ، أن جدى قال لى أن هذا هو الذى تنبأت عنه سابلا الحكيمة ، وجاء بكتاب كان يحتفظ به ، به النبوءة وتفسيرها ، وقرأ علىَّ أجزاء منه ، فلم أقتنع بشئ ، لأننى تربيت فى مدارس الأحد التى ربتنا غرباء عن مثل هذه أمور .

وكان مما قرأه جدى لى ، أن هذا الشخص سيحكم مصر إسبوعاً ونصف وسيحاول إبادة المسيحية وسيمد يده على البطرك ليؤذيه ، ولكن الرب سيبطل مؤامرته وسيجعله يُقتل بيد أعوانه 

+++ وقد نسيت الأمر ، إذ لا ثقة لى فى مثل هذه مصادر .

+++ ولكن عندما رأيت السادات فى التلفزيون يصدر قراراً بعزل البابا شنوده ، تذكرت نبوات سابلا الحكيمة ، وحسبت الوقت فوجدت أنه قارب على إسبوع ونصف فى الحكم ، أى عشرة سنوات ونصف ، وكان جدى قد توفى منذ زمن ، وبحثت عن هذا الكتاب فى كل مكان ، فلم أجده

++++ فلم يكن أمامى إلاَّ الإنتظار ، فإن قتله أعوانه قبل مضى الإسبوع ونصف ، كانت النبوات حقيقية ، واكون أنا مخطئاً فى إزدرائى بها 

++ ولما تحققت ، إهتممت جداً بالبحث عن الكتاب ، فوجدت تكتماً شديداً عليه ، وبعض المعارف الذين أعرف أنهم يعملون مع المباحث سألونى عنه - بعد ذلك بعقود من السنين - كما لو كان الأمر يهمهم 

ثم وجدتهم -منذ بضعة سنوات - يقولون لى انهم وجدوه على النت ، وقدموا لى صورة منه ، فوجدتها من صناعتهم هم ، وليست كالتى رأيتها وقرأ منها جدى

+++ المهم أنه توجد نبوات ، وحتى الأعداء يهتمون بها ، ولكن بهدف التخلص منها أو فبركة بديل عنها ، لطمس الحقيقة ، مثلما يفعل الشيطان فى كل شيئ 

+++++ لذلك ، فالأفضل أن ننتظر رحمة ربنا ، فلعل النبوات عن الوحدة صحيحة ، ولعل جهود الذين يسعون لها لن تضيع سداً 
*


----------



## fadyrodanlo (16 مايو 2012)

طيب هو ممكن تبعلنا نسخة من كتاب سبلا الحكيمة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2012)

* افضل الإهتمام باليوم  و ترك الغد فى يد الرب...*


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

الكنيسة الحية أي أعضاء المسيح الحي بسهولة يكونوا في وحدة، وطالما هناك غياب للمسيح يأتي الانقسام حتماً والتفرقة وواحد يقول انا لبولس وانا لصفا، وأنا لمرقس وانا ليوحنا، وهذه الحقيقة المُرة يهرب منها الكثيرين بألف حجة وحجة، ناسيين أن العالم لن يعرفنا ونحن منقسمون بل يعرفنا حينما نتآلف في روح الوحدة بالمحبة: [ بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم تلاميذي أن كان لكم حب بعض لبعض ] (يو 13: 35)

+ ولي خراف أُخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراعٍ واحد ] (يو 10: 16)
+ ولست أنا بعد في العالم وأما هؤلاء فهم في العالم وأنا آتي إليك أيها الآب القدوس، أحفظهم في اسمك الذين أعطيتني ليكونوا واحداً كما نحن (يو 17: 11)
+ ليكون الجميع واحداً كما إنك أنت أيها الاب في وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا ليؤمن العالم إنك أرسلتني (يو 17: 21)
+ وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني ليكونوا واحداً كما إننا نحن واحد (يو 17: 22)
+ أنا فيهم وأنت فيَّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد وليعلم العالم إنك أرسلتني وأحببتهم كما أحببتني (يو 17: 23)

فكيف يعلم العالم بإرسالية يسوع ونحن منقسمون، ولا نحيا بإيماننا المشترك الحي بيسوع مخلصنا الصالح، فأن قلنا أن الله واحد ونحن نعيش في عدم الوحدة فكيف نشهد لإيماننا الحي بالله الوحد، لأنه كيف نعبد إله واحد ونحن منقسمين: [ مجتهدين أن تحفظوا وحدانية الروح برباط السلام (أفسس 4: 3)، إلى أن ننتهي جميعنا إلى وحدانية الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله إلى إنسان كامل إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح (أفسس 4: 13) ]
​


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

*لا اعتقد ان الرب معجب بكنيسته فى وضعها الحالى *
*وهو ينذر بذور المحبه فى قلوب الجميع حتى تعود واحده كما كانت *
*وفى الاعوام الاخيره .. بدئنا نرى هذا بالفعل *
*اجتماعات الصلاه الواحده ... التعصب الذى فارق معظم القلوب*
*محبه الرب تسرى .. ولكنها تحتاج الى الوقت .. لتعمل فى القلوب .. *
*وعن قريب ستعود عروسه مزينه ومستعده لأستقباله ..*
*فقط لنصلى *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 مايو 2012)

*نعم ، الصلاة قوة جبارة ، لأنها لجوء إلى القوة العظمى السرمدية

وفى القداس ، طلبة خاصة من أجل وحدة الكنيسة ، ويرد الشماس فيها : صلوا من الكنيسة الواحدة 

ونحن نثق فى مراحم ربنا 

ولكن علينا نحن أيضاً أن : " نريد " ، لئلا يقول لنا : [كم مرة أردت ... ولم تريدوا]
*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (17 مايو 2012)

The Church of Jesus Christ have been established since the holy fifty days and who want to know how is the first church system ,liturgy hymens.....! by his own well the Jesus Christ well ease him to the right Church......! because of our selfishness and broadness,our astonish heart.interfering of politic with religion from along time in Europe.....! we gut a situation not to be proud about


----------



## أَمَة (17 مايو 2012)

The light of JC قال:


> *كل بالفعل ستتوحد الكنيسة ؟ او في حالة توحدها على ستتفق الكنائس على ايمان واحد *
> *هذا الايمان يكون ايمان احدى الكنائس ام ايمان جديد او ماذا ؟*





 *الكنيسة واحدة* لأن المسيح لم يؤسس سوى كنيسة واحدة قال عنها: " أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها."  

إذن ليس هناك كنائس تحتاج الى وحدة بل طوائف تحتاج الى وحدة الرؤية.​كلامك الملون في الأحمر كلام مغلوط لأن:  


*إيمان* الكنيسة *واحد* لكل الطوائف ولو إختلفت هذه الطوائف في رؤيتها. 
- جميع الطوائف تؤمن بأن الله ثلاث أقانيم: الآب والإبن والروح القدس.​- جميع الطوائف تؤمن بأن يسوع المسيح هو اقنوم  الإبن (الله) الذي ظهر في الجسد،  وصُلب وماتَ وقامَ في اليوم الثالث وصعد الى السماء من أجل خلاص البشر. ​- جميع الطوائف تؤمن أنالخلاص لا يكون إلا بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع إلها ومخلصا، ومن يرفضه لا خلاص له.


عندما تتوحد الطوائف *يبقى الإيمان واحدا*. لأن *المسيحَ واحدٌ*. هو هو أمس اليوم والى الأبد:
10. وَ«*أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ* فِي الْبَدْءِ أَسَّسْتَ الأَرْضَ، وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ.
11. هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَلَكِنْ أَنْتَ *تَبْقَى*، وَكُلُّهَا كَثَوْبٍ تَبْلَى،

12. وَكَرِدَاءٍ تَطْوِيهَا فَتَتَغَيَّرُ. وَلَكِنْ *أَنْتَ أَنْتَ،* *وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَفْنَى*».  
كتابنا المقدس قال: . رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ، إِيمَانٌ وَاحِدٌ، مَعْمُودِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ،​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 مايو 2012)

اتمنى من الرب ان تعود الكنيسة الى كنيسة واحدة متحدة هدفنا واحد


----------



## Twin (17 مايو 2012)

The light of JC قال:


> *سلام ونعمة *
> 
> *كل بالفعل ستتوحد الكنيسة ؟ او في حالة توحدها على ستتفق الكنائس على ايمان واحد *
> 
> ...


 
*السؤال غلط .... جميع الطوائف تؤمن بإيمان واحد ... ورب واحد ... ومعمودية واحدة*
*فالرب يسوع حجر الزاوية واحد لدي كل الطوائف المسيحية *
*والكتاب المقدس واحد*
*ويؤمنون بالتجسد والفداء بالطلب والقيامة ... ويؤمنون أيضاً بالمجي التاني في نهاية الأيام*
*ويؤمنون بالثالوث القدوس وأقانيمه *

*أما إن كانت هناك فروق ... فهي فروق طقسية وليست أكثر ... وإن كان في الظاهر أختلافات في أختلافات خلقت بسبب سياسات أفراد *
*ولكن كل هذا لا يؤثر علي الإيمان الواحد السليم*

*صياغة السؤال كانت خطأ ... وأردت التوضيح*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 مايو 2012)

تعيدني الذكريات الى المطران المرحوم بولس فرج رحو الذي قُتل على يد الارهابيين في العراق - وكان السؤال نفسه يطرح عليه ...لماذا الاختلاف في الكنائس وهل ستتوحد؟ فكان جوابه: ان الله قد أوجد حديقة، وفي هذا الحديقة أنواع واصناف مختلفة من الزهور - هذه الحديقة هي المسيحية وهذه الزهور هي الطوائف المتعددة التي تزين هذه الحديقة!

تحياتي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 مايو 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> تعيدني الذكريات الى المطران المرحوم بولس فرج رحو الذي قُتل على يد الارهابيين في العراق - وكان السؤال نفسه يطرح عليه ...لماذا الاختلاف في الكنائس وهل ستتوحد؟ فكان جوابه: ان الله قد أوجد حديقة، وفي هذا الحديقة أنواع واصناف مختلفة من الزهور - هذه الحديقة هي المسيحية وهذه الزهور هي الطوائف المتعددة التي تزين هذه الحديقة!
> 
> تحياتي


*
أعتقد أن هذا الكلام هو نوع من تلطيف الأمر ، وذلك يعبر بلا شك عن شخصية عالية التأدب والتهذب وإتساع الأفق

ولكن تبقى الحقيقة أن هذا لم يكن من البدء بل نتيجة حروب الشيطان ، وأن ربنا يسوع يريدها عروس واحدة ، ليس بمعنى الوحدة السياسية ولا الرئاسية ، بل بمعنى وحدة الإيمان

وحدة عبر عنها ربنا مرات عديدة : لتكون رعية واحدة لراعٍ واحد ، إيمان واحد معمودية واحدة ، خَطَبْتُكُمْ لِرَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ، لأُقَدِّمَ عَذْرَاءَ عَفِيفَةً لِلْمَسِيحِ.

وكل إفتراقات فى العقيدة ، بوجه عام ، تسيئ لوحدانية هذه العروس ، وتحزن المسيح الذى قال : كل بيت منقسم على ذاته ، يسقط

++ وهذا ما نراه فى الواقع ، إذ عندما ينهار الهجوم  على صحة المسيحية ، من أعداء المسيح ، أو عندما يعجزون عن الرد عن مخازى نبى الشيطان ، فإنهم لا يجدون مهرباً إلاَّ باللعب على وتر الطائفية ، فكأنها فرصة للطعن فى المسيح

++ إذن ، فالطائفية تؤدى للطعن فى المسيح نفسه 

++ كما أنها تعطى لأتباع الشيطان الفرصة للهروب من مواجهتهم لذواتهم

++++ فلنصلى كلنا لكى يزول هذا العار ، فالإنقسام عار وضعف ، وسقوط مثلما قال الرب 

*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (18 مايو 2012)

Well don Makram brother we couldn't be strong if we are not able to unit our self as a Christian.....! it is so easy to know what  the first church was established....! it have to be one church in Jesus Christ as he established but different language....!well don Makram i agree with you 100%


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 مايو 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Makram brother we couldn't be strong if we are not able to unit our self as a Christian.....! it is so easy to know what  the first church was established....! it have to be one church in Jesus Christ as he established but different language....!well don Makram i agree with you 100%



*ألف شكر أخى الحبيب

فحقاً كيف ندعو الناس للمصالحة مع الله ، ونحن منقسمين على أنفسنا 

فاقد الشيئ لا يعطيه

يجب أن نوحد عقيدتنا ، أى رأينا وفكرنا ، ليكون هو فكر المسيح ، فالمسيح ليس فيه بلبلة الأفكار المتضاربة ، المسيح ليس فيه النعم واللا ، فكيف ندعو للمسيح الواحد الغير منقسم على ذاته ، ونحن منقسمين على أنفسنا 

فاقد الشيئ لا يعطيه

ومنذ بداية الإنقسامات حتى الآن ، والمسيحية لا تكسب للمسيح ، بل تخسر  أبناءها 

والخسارة تزداد مع الزمن ، وأولاد المسيح يضيعون : الشيطان يبتلعهم ، ما بين إلحاد وشيوعية وماركسية ، وما بين عبادة الشيطان تحت مسميات كثيرة ، وأهمها الإظلام ، الذى بمهارة الكذب والخداع والإغراءات المادية والجنسية ، يبتلع الكثيرين فى أوربا التى كسبها الرسل للمسيح بالإستشهاد والتضحية بدمائهم الطاهرة

+++ ألا يتألم المسيح من ذلك !!!! فهل نشعر بألام المسيح حقاً !!!!! أم نكتفى بالأفلام !!!!!

لو كنا نشعر بألام المسيح بسبب تمزق كنيسته وخسارة أبنائه ، لما ذقنا طعم الراحة حتى نلم شملها
*


----------



## †+Rosita+† (18 مايو 2012)

أمين.. موضوع جميل


----------

